
Illustrated History of macOS - winta
https://www.git-tower.com/blog/history-of-macos
======
runn1ng
Well, it's quite unfair to all the version between "System 1" to "Mac OS 9" to
start with OS X :)

Sure, it share almost no code (AFAIK), but it does share some design
philosophy.

